# Boss Battle (Samplemodeling brass)



## DanielBeijbom (Nov 12, 2013)

I've always been a fan of RPGs, especially Japanese RPG's.
Here's a track I made inspired by the genre.


Boss Battle
https://soundcloud.com/danielbeijbom/boss-battle


Loving samplemodeling brass. Sounds terrific. Really shines in the forte regions.


----------



## Rob (Nov 12, 2013)

bravo Daniel!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 12, 2013)

Brilliant !! Really makes me want to get these. 

I have heard this composition before though. Long time back! Maybe earlier this year... Great stuff.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely great. Would love to know how did you got such a great sound and fluidity from LASS Lite. Great demonstration of what a master programmer can achieve with "just" LASS Lite and anechoic brass. Better than many tracks stuff done with trillion of high-end strings libraries I've heard here. It just proves that it's the guy, not the libraries.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 12, 2013)

Rob @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> bravo Daniel!



Agreed *applause*


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow! The brass sounds great. Any chance of any info on how your getting SM to sound like that (reverb/eq) ?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done!

Arn't the SM instruments very cool?


----------



## TGV (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds like a million bucks! I've got LASS Lite, and this makes me seriously want to buy SM Brass. Any special thing you did to get them sound together so well?

PS Percussion is also fantastic.


----------



## Blackster (Nov 12, 2013)

Really great !! =o


----------



## rJames (Nov 12, 2013)

Loved that and nice mix.


----------



## ryans (Nov 12, 2013)

Great Work.

Ryan


----------



## mushanga (Nov 12, 2013)

SUPERB! Love it.

The mix is incredible and all the instruments are brilliantly programmed.

The SM Brass is just breathtaking - did this take a lot of time to get to sound so good?

Would you be able to share some info on the reverb(s) you are using?

Great job mate!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow , wonderful piece of music Daniel on all levels . I'd also be interested in some information on the reverbs used for stage placement on the Brass . I've been thinking about SM for a while and something else always come's up and I think yeah next month  Yet another reminder of how wonderful SM instruments can sound in the right hands


----------



## Andrew Christie (Nov 13, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Arbee (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice, real nice!!!


.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for the nice feedback, really appreciate it! Thank you.


Sorry to disappoint you here guys, but when it comes to reverb I "only" use logic's own Space Designer. I found a Todd AO IR that I use for pushing the orchestra further back. Todd AO in Altiverb sounds fantastic, when used in Space Designer it doesn't sound as good, but good enough! 

I use the same reverb on all sections of the orchestra. Maybe I'm just lazy...But if it sounds good I leave it. The only thing I change is the amount each section has.
For tail reverb I use whatever works. Nothing special.
I don't use any EQ on the orchestra, and no master reverbs. I use a bit of multipressor on everything to make it a bit tighter.


Right now, I've found that Sm brass sounds best when played slow and loud, but that's only because I still have more to learn about it. You can do anything with it, I'm just not there yet. So if it doesn't sound good or authentic to me, I do something else. It doesn't take long at all to make Sm sound good, but if you want it to sound really good don't be afraid to try a different approach until you're happy with a passage.

That's what I do for Lass lite as well. Big romantic melodies? - No way, I just don't think it sounds good with Lass lite. I try something else until it sounds "real"....ish 


"Master programmer" hah I'm flattered, thank you  But it's more about what samples you DON'T use. Seriously. If you have any doubts about let's say a string line... change it up until it sounds authentic.

I'll put up a short demo of what SM brass sounds dry and with the reverbs I use, so you can hear that I'm playing them out of the box with only Space Designer reverbs.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

DanielBeijbom @ Wed Nov 13 said:


> I'll put up a short demo of what SM brass sounds dry and with the reverbs I use, so you can hear that I'm playing them out of the box with only Space Designer reverbs.



Wouldn't mind hearing the same with the LASS tracks. With and without effects.


----------



## Daniel White Music (Nov 13, 2013)

Very, very nice track, Daniel! Excellent orchestration. I do like. :D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 13, 2013)

Very nice Daniel!


Great writing and a very enjoyable listen. 


Samplemodeling sounds really great - except one little phasing thing that I heard in between. May be its a layering issue.


But fantastic track!


Tanuj.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Nov 14, 2013)

@Tanuj, @DanielWhite - Thanks guys! Glad you liked it 


Here's a demo of what the reverb sounds like on brass and strings.
I forgot I used the cinebrass tuba as well for a deeper low end.

The string runs are a bit choppy without the reverb, don't know why. Oh well.


Here's the example.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1766054/Boss%20battle%20reverb%20demo.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/176 ... 20demo.mp3)


On 'Boss Battle' you can find the brass at 0:25 and 1:48, and the strings at 1:10.


----------



## impressions (Nov 14, 2013)

super!


----------



## meaks (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new in this forum.
i'm reallly excited about the way you"re working with samplemodeling brass.
Just one thing i don't understand, when you mean brass, you mean:

Trumpets
Trombones ( With Bass Trombone )
Horns
Tuba

,Right ?

But, as all samplemodeling brass kontakt instruments are monophonic, how do you manage your voices between them ?
Don't tell me you've created 4 midi tracks for trombones, 3 or 4 for trumpets, 4 or 6 for horns, 1 for tuba, no... !

Do you record each voice on seperate midi tracks, or do you use a kontakt script plug-in maybe, to have an auto arranger like the one in LASS ?

I have Samplemodeling trumpets and trombones, but never use them because of the lack of polyphony in SM instruments !!! 
I use Cinebrass instead.

By the way, great composition, great mix, i think you have a killer template for strings and Brass now !!

Thanks in advance,
Meaks.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 14, 2013)

meaks @ 14th November 2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> But, as all samplemodeling brass kontakt instruments are monophonic, how do you manage your voices between them ?
> ...



That's the way to do it. For now at least. Orange Tree is developing some sort of thing that you can use the way LASS auto arranger does. But with every library there are.

BTW this is a killer track. =o


----------



## Laurent K (Nov 14, 2013)

Wonderfull Score Daniel .... Bravo


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 15, 2013)

holy......moly..... wow.

programming aside - the orchestration got me above all else.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Nov 21, 2013)

impressions @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> super!





EwigWanderer @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> BTW this is a killer track. =o
> .





Laurent K @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Wonderfull Score Daniel .... Bravo





trumpoz @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> holy......moly..... wow.
> 
> programming aside - the orchestration got me above all else.





meaks @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> By the way, great composition, great mix, i think you have a killer template for strings and Brass now !!




Thanks so much! Happy you guys liked it!

@meaks; I use it the way Rami described...which is also the fun way!


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 21, 2013)

This is very cool! Love it loads - excellent use of samples for a great track!


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you Rv5!


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Dec 1, 2013)

WOW! instantly favorited. the composition and the mix are incredibly powerful.

I hope you get hired by a video game developer one of these days; you totally deserve to be!


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Jacob, that's very kind of you to say!


----------



## synthic (Jan 21, 2014)

This is awesome! Bra jobbat!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 22, 2014)

I really enjoyed this track. Great orchestration, great mix, just great all around. 

I forgot I was listening to samples and just enjoyed the music... to me that is success!

Bravo, sir =o


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jan 22, 2014)

Daniel 
Outstanding work! I find that SM Brass is at its best when blasting away in dense composition, (write where you had them). They really cut through the mix well. That's more of a testament to your compositional skills than to the sample lib I think :wink: .
Have you had as much sucess wiht SM in the _p_ dynamic range in softer compositions?

g


> www.BlackLightRecordings.com


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 22, 2014)

Fantastic! Kudos =o


----------

